# Hoyt Cam timing marks



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Color me stupid...but I have no experience with Hoyts.
That said, I'm changing out the string and cables for a friend.
It's an Ultra Tec XT 2000, 2004 model. # 5 module 
I found Hoyts tech data for the bow, but really don't understand it except for that the cams module needs to be in the "D" position to check the ATA and Brace height.
I did however read the post by Jarvi and have a few questions....like

Which holes in the cams are the timing marks? (A picture would be great.)

Is the Buss Cable the one with the split yoke?

When in time, are the cams supposed to roll over together?

Thanks


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, the buss cable is the one with the split yoke. I don't pay much attention to the timing marks. They are "tuning for dummies", IMO. If you follow Javi's procedure, you should come out good. The only thing I would like to add is that, once you get to where the draw weight is a pound or two over the rated maximum with the limbs maxed out and the ATA is right; try draw stop tuning the bow to where the top cam is hitting about the thickness of a credit card ahead of the bottom cam. Many Hoyts creep tune about right at that draw stop timing.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks.....that helps bunches, and by the way, I re-read Jarvi's post and for some reason it all came together in my mind....DUGH!
I can see that the timing marks, or holes at the top of each cam will put you in the ball park.

Geez.....Mathews and Bowtechs are sooooo much easier.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lmao !! ..... Any bow is easy to tune if you know how to - regardless of maker :tongue: . I have lever action Oneida which some people think of as impossible to tune, to me it's a few minutes of tweaking here and there. One proshop expert told me once to refer to wiji board for tuning instructions heheh.


----------

